# Okay, time for some updates.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How is everyone doing? Enquiring minds want to know!







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I'm in awe!!!! I Should be in a lot of pain right now. I'm not. By this time last month I had taken at least 5 Librax just to stand upright! I took 1 last night & nothing today!!!!!!!!Tada!!!!(Shhhhh, I shouldn't be so loud! Don't want to upset the monster. Keep telling him to leave me alone, "I'm in the castle"







)I almost can't believe this. I'm only on day 18. I know its REAL early yet, so I feel like it doesn't count. But I'm telling you my pain is just NOT what it was last month. I'm not imagining it. I CAN STAND UPRIGHT!!! I'm not blowing like a fish, I haven't had to lie down once today!!!! Is this too good to be true??? She asks hesistantly.BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, am on day 10 and feeling better. I work 12 hour days so I have to listen at bedtime but Mike's voice is sooooo relaxing. I sure get a good nights sleep. Am on side 2 and looking forward to the rest of the program. Thanks for the help and support. Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Today is typically my WORST pain day. NOTHING!!! I'm telling you the sensation is just NOT THERE!!! Truly unbelievable!!! To think I suffered for years. I'm so excited!! I hardly know what to do!!!Thank You is clearly not enough to Mike, Eric, K, AZ, Marilyn ETC!!! EVERYONE!!!This has had the greatest & most marked change on my IBS. Even if my pain returns, NOTHING has given me the relief for as long, so far anyway, as this hypno obviously has. I'm not ready to throw out my Librax, but I'll tell you if you are reading this & don't know whether or not you want to try this hypno, TRY IT!!!! "Try it, You'll Like It!" I'm sorry I'm babbling here, but I'm just so excited!!!!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Norb and BQ, excellent to hear. Its important for me/us to get some feedback from everyone good or bad. I really hope me asking does not upset anyone or if people are having a hard time, that they just don't post. Stick to it people, even if your done give them a break and then do some refresher listening. So far so good with almost everyone though. Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2001)

Hi, I'm on day 46 of the tapes. I'm not quite sure how I'm doing. Until about a week and a half ago, my physical symptoms (IBS-D) were about the same, but I was surprised that I seemed so much calmer. The tapes really put me to sleep nicely, too. However, the last 1 1/2 weeks I started having sleeping problems and average about 3-4 hours of sleep a night. I have been very stressed out about the lack of sleep, and had a bad panic attack the other day. I also feel hot often during the day, which happened before the tapes when I didn't get much sleep for some reason. I think the tapes are great, and still have hope that this is only a temporary setback, even though I feel very frustrated at times. Thanks for listening(reading).Emma


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Day 57 here. Still doing much better than before the tapes. Thanks again!Kim


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Day 69 and cruising along...anxiety and stress are now my triggers NOT food...I no longer have C or pain very often, but still have D and bloating when I'm anxious or stressed however its not nearly as severe as before I started thte tapes. I even feel like I have control of it somedays


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Day 23 and its a mixed bag. BM'S have been normal without cramping and that's a real good thing. Have been getting these gas like pains which although I have had before they have never been this frequent. One step forward and one back I guess. One problem I have is I can imagine everything Mike says very vividly but I have this thing about red bricks, I don't like them! I see this wonderful inviting place with ugly bricks, what can I say, I'm working on it.sickofsick


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Sickofsick,It's funny how we key in on one thing and it causes a problem. I found it upsetting to put my packages in the well (tape 3), as if I was polluting it. When I mentioned it to my husband he told me to imagine a magical well, that simply melted the packages away. This helped me to relax through that part, and go on, quite successfully. Perhaps you can find a way to change the colors of the bricks to make it suit you more. Nothing wrong with this, in fact, your subconscious mind often does this for you.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First, Sickofsick you can change the color of the bricks, no problem imagine them any color you like and that will help. Stay with it your at an early stage of the concious sub-concious digestion wrestling match. The good will prevail. Watch the holiday eating.







Jane, this is very good. You still have the 30 days left, but the pain issue you is major. That control issue should get better and practice working on that, you acknowledge that you have control and you know why it acts up sometimes like this, so by recognizing it, exert the control you really have on it, recognize when the gut gets tense, or you feel twinges of spasming and try to remember the feeling of it being at rest when your normal and incorporate or bring it to mind when you fell the spasms or when your nervous or stressed. Way to go.







Kim, glad to hear, keep focused and in touch with your bodies processes and try to monitor yourself as to what does what with your symptoms.Emma, is there something going on that is hindering or upsetting your sleep in your life?Its a good sign though that your are becoming calmer in general and everyone is different on the symptom front,but you'll get there.The sleeep is an issue for sure though and can add to the symptoms. Let me know about that.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

AZ, eric,Thanks for the suggestions. I'm trying to change the color in my mind but it's hard when I hear him say red. AZ, never thought about the pollution thing I hope I don't start to think of that now too! (I would put one of those smiley faces there but I don't know how!)sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2001)

Thanks Eric. I'm on day 48, but not sure whether to go back a couple of days because I have been agitated the last couple of days and kept getting up and having to restart the tape recorder. I am phobic about taking medications, but have decided to try an over-the-counter medication tonight because this makes my IBS and anxiety so much worse. I'm agoraphobic, and have an examination to challenge a university course this week, so I may be nervous in anticipation. Thanks for your comments.Emma


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Sickofsick,Maybe just imagine a shade of red that you like. Anyways, it's maybe an ugly building on the outside, but special on the inside.







(Smiley is colon, right parentasis).BQ,That is quite a change for you! I'm so glad to hear it.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Az & Everyone, It's totally amazing!I still can't comprehend it & I don't really care!!!! I have lived with this for literally years & years. Every month, year after year. I just kept "going to the castle" whenever a sensation would come. It would then just evaporate. This sub-con is SOOOO powerful. I didn't think it was possible to walk upright, w/o pain for the whole cycle!! I took 1 Librax, just 1! during the whole time. I'm in awe of it & now want everyone to do this LOL!!!!







I know why you sing your song Eric. You sing it well. I want to shout from mountaintops!!!! You sing it slow & steady, I want to scream it out real fast!!!







I'll try to stop being so annoying







THANK YOU ALL ESPECIALLY YOU MIKE!!!BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, great to hear, I was just like you in being totally amazed at how the tapes helped. I am still amazed and its been two years for me.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

Hi all...Well I'm fed up with Zoloft. I've given it 3 months and my D is only worse!I've been doing my hypno...but I really think I'm fighting a losing battle here while I'm on Zoloft.What to do, what to do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

Me again. I am on day 80 and UGH no better. Still hoping, I try to "take control, relax" but I have the symptoms all day everyday...When they get really bad I try to think of things on the tapes...but I think these symptoms are as stubborn as I am!







Sorry, don't mean to be a downer! I think it is awesome that these tapes help a lot of people... just hope that I am one of them!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Ropes..Hang in there; don't give up. Your subcon will know what to do. Just give yourself some time, and don't think about it!







SDmom: Same with you...I did not show any great improvements until well after the 100 days were completed...everyone is different. The subcons had more to work through with me before it got to the IBS...it will come in time! Just be patient..and keep us posted..AZ mom had the same results...she improved after complettion of the program also.BQ...Well...WHOO HOO....I emailed Mike with your comments...hopefully he will see them and be elated!!! I am so Happy for ya!!







------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 04-18-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi All, Thank you all for your comments. SD hang in there. Email me if you have any particular circumstances that might be delaying things for you. But AZ is right hang in there.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Things are definetely looking better







I'm currently on day 25 - and for the last ten months suffered chronic abdominal pain everyday no matter if I was C, D or normal.Well since day 2 - my pain hasn't been anywhere near as bad - somedays are relatively pain free and others very mild, and only the odd one or two I would call moderate pain.I haven't managed to get the old digestive system under control in terms of function yet...but I'm hoping that comes with time.In the meantime I'm struggling to force myself to leave the tapes alone on the off days!







I find myself itching to put them on!Off to find out my test results tomorrow - and you know I'm not stressed about it all







Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Glad things are getting better for you, Clair...good luck and keep going!!! Take care...







------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD or anyone, don't ever worry about being a downer. We want everyone to get better as much as possible and will help in anyway we can to that end.How are you doing now SD? I am glad your going to DR D, like I have said before he is the best and will get it straight for you.Hang in there though.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

Hi everyone,On day 86 today and I haven't been feeling well lately. I don't know what happen. My BM's were decreasing as well as the gas and the urgency I was controlling a little better. But all of the sudden I notice my BM's are increasing again as well as the gas. But I haven't given up hope. I plan on finishing. Anyone one with any feedback or suggestions? I was thinking my self to go back to side 3,that is the side I liked most out of all of them, after I finish my 100 days.Jeni


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jenni...What you are describing has also happened to some of us during our sessions as well. Check out the thread I posted about the positive and negative armies, and setbacks on this forum..I will bump it up for you. There are many postings from folks who expressed similar experiences. Just continue on with the sessions, and the subconcsious mind will once again balance things out. Hope this helps a bit...Let us know if you have continued problems...Take care. Also, re-listen to the beginning introduction from time to time. It will answer many of your questions as you go along in the sessions!!!------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn


----------

